# Need pop.



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

I think I need to add some blue to my tank. Does anyone have any suggestions for a coral that's bright blue? Maybe electric blue?

I'm just tired of green/purple/orange.

thanks!


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

look at some clams, namely tahitian maxima clams...

http://reefbuilders.com/2013/10/24/...ic-maxima-clams-revealed-tahiti-marine-video/

they do require pristine water and VERY powerful lighting, so do not even think about getting one unless you have those two requirements checked off 

z


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

I've had a maxima for 2 years. Not so blue unless you look from above lol.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

that's the way they're supposed to be looked at, top down

the blue you get from some clams (namely t. maxima) is probably the richest blue of anything in the ocean.

like with anything, research and read, read, read before purchase

if you want blue from any angle, look at some SPS....palmer's blue millepora, for instance


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I think notclear (albert) is selling frags. Maybe you can talk him into fragging the blue valida he has - its top notch. Its a bright blue with a green base.

ORA has a blue voodoo stag and I've seen varieties of this being sold (not sure if its ORA though).

There are always the blue torts - oregon/cali. Good luck getting a frag.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

A month or 2 ago, I picked up a Tonga Blue monti from CRS. Not sure if they still have any but there were still some big pieces left when I got mine. Worth calling and asking.


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

who/what is crs again?

thx


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Coral reef shop located in Burlington 10 mins past oakville

Sent from my SGH-I257M using Tapatalk


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

cool thanks!


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Cali blue tort or try palmers blue milli. I have both and they give a nice blue pop to my collection.


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

Message me and I'll hook you up with a frag of a nice neon baby blue/ purple valida, when I get home in a couple weeks. I also have a Cali tort I could give you a frag of.


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome. Thx!


----------

